# New Gas Grill!



## ibglowin (Jul 3, 2011)

Unlike someone else who claims he got a new smoker......... 

My old one was 10 years old and the lighter hadn't worked for like 9 years. I had replaced the burner once and it was falling apart again so what better to do yesterday than snag a new one finally! Can't wait to take it out for a spin this weekend. Has a searing station (small side) to quickly sear the outside of steaks etc. Very heavy construction. 10yr warranty on the burners and they are made from stainless steel as well. On sale at Sears for $299 so seemed like a pretty good buy plus it was rated 4.5 out of 5 stars by other owners. Got a good cover for it as well.


----------



## Wade E (Jul 3, 2011)

Looks nice Mike. I will have to replace mine soon and probably get one like this but cant afford it right now.


----------



## Redtrk (Jul 3, 2011)

That looks a lot like the new one I got last year. It wasn't from Sears but i'm betting it's made under a couple different names. You're going to like it!


----------



## Larryh86GT (Jul 3, 2011)

ibglowin said:


> Got a good cover for it as well.



Nice grill, very nice grill. I have a SS steel grill also and originally had it covered with a good cover only to find out that moisture condensated on the grill inside the cover over the winter and spring season. Then with all the condensation I found out that a SS grill can still rust. I don't cover it anymore and it is working out much better.

Larry


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 3, 2011)

Very nice Mike.


----------



## rob (Jul 3, 2011)

299.00 really! you could go to jail for that.


----------



## BobF (Jul 3, 2011)

I looked at that grill when I was at Sears a few days ago. Hard to justify with my indoor grill, but I want one anyway


----------



## Wade E (Jul 3, 2011)

Very nice Bob!!!!! Beautiful kitchen!!


----------



## BobF (Jul 3, 2011)

Thanx, Wade. I still want one of those grills like Mike got


----------



## Wade E (Jul 3, 2011)

Is that Viking?


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 3, 2011)

I'll take one of your kitchen and one of Mikes grill. What stinks is I got a nice Vermont Castings grill and had to replace the stainless steel heat shields on it. They get you evey way they can , 3 shields at $20.00 a piece. I gave up on electric ingnitors years ago. I have never had one last longer then a year yet except on my potato gun.


----------



## Wade E (Jul 3, 2011)

I hear you with the electric igniters. Once they go I never replace them and just use the long lighter. My grill is a much cheaper black grill with the side warmer and its a Kenmore and although it isnt th greatest it still works and I must say its ut lasted the Chargrill cheapo that I usually used to buy. I will probably buy a SS grill similiar to Mikes when this one does die. I have replaced the burner twice now.


----------



## ibglowin (Jul 3, 2011)

I'll take one kitchen like Bob's please!


----------



## BobF (Jul 4, 2011)

Jenn-Air - Also from Sears

http://www.jennair.com/flash.cmd?/#/product/JGD8345ADB/


----------



## Ernest T Bass (Jul 4, 2011)

I have a small business, installing and repairing gas logs and gas grills. You are right about the ignitors, if they last a year that's pretty good. I have nothing to do with this company, but have had good service from them. If you need any parts for your grill, try clagrills.com Usually get your parts in three days and some of their parts are less expensive than I can get at the wholesailer. If I can be of any help to anyone just ask. I'll tell you what I know.

Semper Fi


----------



## robie (Jul 5, 2011)

I got a new grill about 3 weeks ago. My old one just never got hot enough to cook... too much wind in my area and it sucked much of the heat away. It was too small, also.

The new one is a stainless infrared type (Char Broil). Built better, so the wind doesn't bother it so much. Gets really (really!) hot. Same as for Mike, it's again good to have an electric lighter that actually works!


----------



## Flem (Jul 5, 2011)

I've had a Weber (gas) for about 10 years. I replaced the the grates with stainless a few years ago but I have never had to replace the ignitor. Love my Weber!!


----------



## Airplanedoc (Jul 5, 2011)

Flem said:


> I've had a Weber (gas) for about 10 years. I replaced the the grates with stainless a few years ago but I have never had to replace the ignitor. Love my Weber!!



Ditto that Weber's are the best. Mine is 10+ my dad has one that is 20+ and still works great.

I'm just starting to need new grates, Im thinking I will get the Cast Iron grate it should last a really long time.


Just wish mine were NG instead of propane so I didn't have to swap tanks all the time.


----------



## Tom (Jul 5, 2011)

Airplanedoc said:


> Ditto that Weber's are the best. Mine is 10+ my dad has one that is 20+ and still works great.
> 
> I'm just starting to need new grates, Im thinking I will get the Cast Iron grate it should last a really long time.
> 
> ...



I would get the Stainless over the cast. Been there done that.


----------



## Flem (Jul 5, 2011)

+1 to the stainless grates.


----------



## roblloyd (Jul 5, 2011)

12+ year old Weber. On the 2nd igniter with original SS grates and "flavorizor bars". Still holding up but I mind getting new ones. Cast iron is supposed to be great to cook on as they retain heat better but they rust out so fast I'll stick with the SS.

Are todays Webers built like the old ones?

That looks like a great grill. I'll have to check it out. I don't use my side burner often but it's very handy for fish to keep the smell out of the house.

Haven't used an infrared burner but they look cool.


----------



## Airplanedoc (Jul 6, 2011)

roblloyd said:


> Are todays Webers built like the old ones?



A buddy of mine got a new one about a year ago his is the NG model with a quick connect to the house. It is built every bit as well as mine and pops. I gave it a pretty through inspection.


----------



## ibglowin (Jul 6, 2011)

Kinda of a gimmick IMHO, sounds new and cool etc. Your still using propane to light a fire only your letting the fire heat up a piece of ceramic tile. Thus the flame never touches the meat and its all "indirect". You heat an object and let that object "irradiate heat" to cook the food. No flare ups like what you have with a direct flame. They are starting to sell "kits" to convert some recently made old school grills into a new fancy IR grill by placing the tiles over the old flame burners and adding metal heat diffusers on top of that. Not sure if that searing station on mine would be considered IR or not. I need to look closer at it to see if it has a piece of tile in it thats being heated or just a very tiny spread out flame.



roblloyd said:


> Haven't used an infrared burner but they look cool.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 6, 2011)

But isn't that section hotter allowing the meat to seer. I like the idea of no flare up but as the meat drips your still getting the smoke coming back up flavoring the steak, right?


----------



## ibglowin (Jul 6, 2011)

Definitely HOT, and yes when the meat drips you get smoke off the thing. Its really only big enough (mine anyways) for one steak at a time to sear. I suppose you could sear and then move over to the other side for a slower cook to finish off.


----------

